# Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?



## JOSHI (13. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

wie schnell sollte man beim Forellenangeln mit Power Bait schleppen??? 
Will ja auch, dass die Forelle noch hinterher kommt 

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem Trilup Teigformer??? Ist das was???


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

Das kann man nicht sagen.
Nicht ganz langsam, aber nicht wie beim spinnen.

Das musst du deinem Gefühl für die fischerei überlassen.

Von dem Teigformer halte ich nicht viel, weil ich meine, dass der Teig in einer schmalen, langen Form sein muss, damit die Forellen ihn richtig zum anbeißen finden.

Imitiert auch einen Fisch eher, als ein flachrunder Teig.


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

Über den Trilup- Teifformer hatten wir schon mal diskutiert,das Ergebnis war, dass er überflüssig ist... Er bringt doch nur Vorteile beim Formen, wenn man sehr nasse Hände hat, weil der Teig dann immer so klebt. Das wird dann verhindert. Da hilft dann auch ein Tuch oder Lappen, und die Hände sind trocken und man kann den teig formen!!!
Ein nachteil dieses Gerätes: Immer einheitliche Formen. Immer dieselbe Teigform rauszukriegen ist für den Abgler auf Dauer genauso langweilig wie für den fisch.  Für Formenvielfalt bieten uns unsere Hände die beste Hilfe...  Und dann muss man noch relativ viel bezahlen für so ein im Grunde genommen überflüssiges Gerät... 
Schlepptempo-und Tiefe sollten bis zu den ersten fangerfolgen immer variiert werden, von Tag zu Tag aufs Neue am besten, weil die faktoren wie Wetter und Temperatur spielen ja hier immer eine Rolle. 
KOF!!!


----------



## Basi8811 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

Und, wie hast du am betsen gefangen?

Langer Teig, breiter Teig, mittlerer Teig?


----------



## powermike1977 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

moin!
ich wuerde es so langsam wie moeglich machen. dementsprechend gut muss der teig geknetet sein. ich verwende aussedem so wenig teig wie moeglich (weniger wiederstand), leichte zu drehen. erbsengross wenn es geht.


----------



## Alleskönner (21. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

Es kommt drauf an wie die Forellen gelaunt sind,manchmal fang ich sie nur wenn ich so laaaannnngggsssaaammmmm wiiieeee mööögggllliiiccchhhh drrreeehhheee und manchmal wenn ich so schnell wie möglich drehe.Ich mach immer so viel Teig drann das der Haken gut bedeckt ist,es gibt da aber auch die Aussländichen spezis die den Ganzen Tag mit einen Fetten klumpen Teig Angeln,aber dafür Fangen sie dan auch nur eins oder zwei "Lachs"forellen!


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Oliver03 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

Ich bin der Meinung man sollte generell langsam schleppen. Hab darauf einfach am meisten gefangen und das zur jeder Jahreszeit. Auch Schleppausen von 5-10sek sind häufig kein Fehler.


----------



## Alleskönner (27. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

In den lätzten Tagen bei mir am Gewässer,habe ich relativ schnell geschlept und das brachte mir auch den Erfolg 2kg Forelle#a .Schleppausen hat bei mir noch nie Bisse gebracht weil die Forellen meistens in einer Tiefe stehen und wenn ich eine Schleppause mache dan geht ja der "Spiro"(ich angle nur mit Spiro)ja unter auf Grund.Mit der Pose ist es nicht verkehrt Schleppausen zu machen.


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## JOSHI (29. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

Danke nochmals für die vielen Tips. Habe erfolgreich mit der eher langsameren Variante des Schleppens gefischt. 6 schöne Forellen! Aber ich denke nun auch, dass es auch immer auf den Tag ankommt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

Super, joshi, freut uns natürlich!!!!!!!!!
Glückwunsch zu den fängen, hoffentlich hats gemundet...;-)
KOF!!!


----------



## Oliver03 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Richtiges Schlepptempo bei Forellenteig?*

@ Alleskönner  dazu muss man aber erstmal herausfinden in welcher Tiefe die Forellen stehen. Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das je nach Stelle die Forellen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen stehen...habe schon öfters Forellen an der Oberfläche und gleichzeitig 2m überm Grund gefangen.


----------

